# Vermeer mowers



## Erock813 (Jun 3, 2008)

What's everyones thought on their mowers? Pros and cons please.


----------



## T & R Hay Farms (Jan 19, 2012)

Erock813,

For this past year we purchased a used Vermeer TM1400 disc mower. This thing was an animal. We did find one thing we can learn to live with. The turtle shell gears are not as durable as our new Holland's. We went through a few gears and discovered you need the correct oil in the shell along with the correct spacers so that the gears do not run too tight. Otherwise, the quick-clip design is awesome. It is easy to change the whole machine's blades in a short amount of time. Overall a durable and well performing machine for us, and trust me, we used it hard in ditches and along rail road tracks, and its always bouncing or jerking. Well built machine by Vermeer.

Thanks,

Richard


----------



## FarmerCline (Oct 12, 2011)

I have looked at Vermeer's mower conditioners and I think they are well built and I love they quick change blades. The biggest thing I did not like was that they said the grease in the cutterbar needs to be changed every three years.....it looks like that would be one nasty, aggravating job....I'm not sure how you would even get it out.


----------



## Grateful11 (Apr 5, 2009)

FC the Vermeer cutterbar actually has grease in it? We looked at one and it was the most expensive of anything we had looked at, that was the big turn off for my wife. Plus if it uses grease in the cutterbar, wouldn't have it, how would one go about getting it out?


----------



## FarmerCline (Oct 12, 2011)

Grateful11 said:


> FC the Vermeer cutterbar actually has grease in it? We looked at one and it was the most expensive of anything we had looked at, that was the big turn off for my wife. Plus if it uses grease in the cutterbar, wouldn't have it, how would one go about getting it out?


 Yes, that is what I was told when I looked at one at the Southern Farm Show in Raleigh last year. I didn't think at the time to ask how you got it out. Myself I preferred the design of the NH.


----------



## Grateful11 (Apr 5, 2009)

Wow that is strange. I can't imagine why they would do that. Can you imagine blowing a gear or a bearing and trying to get all the metal flushed out?


----------



## T & R Hay Farms (Jan 19, 2012)

The gear box is not that big, just wipe the grease out with a rag, and put new grease in. Pretty simple. New holland does have a solid design though


----------



## FarmerCline (Oct 12, 2011)

T & R Hay Farms said:


> The gear box is not that big, just wipe the grease out with a rag, and put new grease in. Pretty simple. New holland does have a solid design though


 Oh, it is just the gearbox? I was under the impression that the whole cutterbar was filled with grease.


----------



## discbinedr (Mar 4, 2013)

FarmerCline said:


> Oh, it is just the gearbox? I was under the impression that the whole cutterbar was filled with grease.


Modular cutterbar design like New Holland with a small gearbox at each disc. Gearbox grease in each unit. Take the gearbox cap off, vacuum the old grease out and put in the new. Bit of a pain. Prefer the New Holland oil bath.


----------



## LaneFarms (Apr 10, 2010)

Each module is filled with grease but there is not a whole lot there. I wiped mine out with a rag. It took less than 2 bottles of grease to fill them all back up.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

FarmerCline said:


> Oh, it is just the gearbox? I was under the impression that the whole cutterbar was filled with grease.


My experience is with the 1030 Disc Pro but they have the same cutter units.Each unit is separate from each other so if one does go out it does not contaminate the whole bar like some others do.Which is a big plus IMO.

Each unit contains about a 1/2 pint of grease which is actually a thick oil.You measure it with a cup and pour it in.

I just wipe it out with paper towels.Its actualy pretty easy to do.

I've only ever had to replace the grease in 1 unit ever in the 6-1030's that I've owned.I do trade them every 2-3 yrs tho.

One guy I know was going to rig up a shop vac with the hose reduced to suck out the old grease.Not sure how well that worked??


----------



## davang (Apr 7, 2010)

IS it EP 00 grease? That stuff is pretty cool, doesn't run but you can pour it. I was told it's grease without the hardener ingredient.



swmnhay said:


> My experience is with the 1030 Disc Pro but they have the same cutter units.Each unit is separate from each other so if one does go out it does not contaminate the whole bar like some others do.Which is a big plus IMO.
> 
> Each unit contains about a 1/2 pint of grease which is actually a thick oil.You measure it with a cup and pour it in.
> 
> ...


----------



## 3srcattleco (Apr 24, 2014)

Yea it is EPO grease. We run Vermeer 10' mowers and a 6830 NH. I've actually started using EPO in my new holland. It's good stuff. I heard Vermeer was coming out with a system like NH's shockpro hub. If that happens and they put a drain and fill plug on each gear pod I'll trade off the NH. Vermeer makes a good mower. I have been hearing the vicons are a stout mower and use three blades. Stay sharper longer?


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

3srcattleco said:


> Yea it is EPO grease. We run Vermeer 10' mowers and a 6830 NH. I've actually started using EPO in my new holland. It's good stuff. I heard Vermeer was coming out with a system like NH's shockpro hub. If that happens and they put a drain and fill plug on each gear pod I'll trade off the NH. Vermeer makes a good mower. I have been hearing the vicons are a stout mower and use three blades. Stay sharper longer?


Vermeer came out with the shock hub on the smaller mower conditioners this yr.Next yr will be on the larger mower conditioners.Not sure on the mowers but I'm sure they will all be changed to the new modules eventualy.Another thing the turtle diameter is larger so they could decrease rpm's and still have same tip speed.Less RPM's=less wear.


----------



## Stuckey1 (Jul 9, 2010)

I'm looking at the tm1400 to pair up with my jd r450


----------



## knud (Sep 12, 2010)

For how many years had the Vermeer TM 1400 bin on the market in US ?

Here in Europe is it sold under the brand Lely Splendimo 550 and only bin here since 2012.

I am considering it due to its design, since I have an idea of attaching a tedder on to it, by mounting a 3 point linkages at the frame on which a ordinary 4/6 rotor tedder is hitched

Hope it makes sence !


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

knud said:


> For how many years had the Vermeer TM 1400 bin on the market in US ?
> Here in Europe is it sold under the brand Lely Splendimo 550 and only bin here since 2012.
> I am considering it due to its design, since I have an idea of attaching a tedder on to it, by mounting a 3 point linkages at the frame on which a ordinary 4/6 rotor tedder is hitched
> Hope it makes sence !


I'm pretty sure they were introduced in the US in 2011.There was one at Hay Expo in 2011.They may have been out in 2010??


----------



## knud (Sep 12, 2010)

Woundering if its produced by Lely in Holland or by Vermeer in US

Or they do them both !

The benift, as I see it, it the good maneuverability in the fields and on the roads.

Also my obsession of having a tedder fitted, which I find must be possible on the dolly.

Since there is no conditioner on the TM 1400, do we have the risk in standing/thin crops that the material fall down on the earth between the stubles and can get hard to pick up for the tedder or rake.

By having it spread immidiatly after mowing do I expect that we avoid this.

Only issue is where the tractor will be driving while doing the next swath.

Maybe something like Vermeer's splitter used on the there V-rake can be fitted just after the tractor to sort out this minor problem


----------



## bluefarmer (Oct 10, 2010)

How are you gonna run the tedder?


----------



## knud (Sep 12, 2010)

I think either true an extra gear /PTO from the mower to the tedder or hydraulic.


----------

